# Bess



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thought I'd do a photographic update on little Bess. roud:roud:roud:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!! Bess is nearly the big sister already and they look really attached to each other! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

So beautiful! Ellie says that Bess looks very like Max, and it's true, she does  xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sue, she's gorgeous! Isn't it lovely to see Bess and Maisie snuggle together? I adore it when Rufus and Basil snuggle up with each other. 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i showed my mum the photo and she thaught their was just a couple of weeks age difference between them. wont be long till Bess towers over Maisie


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of them both, thanks  x


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love seeing your cockapoos cuddled up together ... they are lovely


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow Bess has grown! Lovely to see them together, especially the one where they are cuddled up together by the door. Love them :hug:


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Love those!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow Sue, can't believe how big Bess is - maisie seems very happy with her little sis!! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Sue, she's gorgeous! Isn't it lovely to see Bess and Maisie snuggle together? I adore it when Rufus and Basil snuggle up with each other.
> 
> Karen xx


Yes, its really sweet the way dogs cuddle up to sleep together!  Can't wait to see all the doggies on the 9th.  Sue x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

kendal said:


> lol i showed my mum the photo and she thaught their was just a couple of weeks age difference between them. wont be long till Bess towers over Maisie


Yes, they are just the same height .... but Bess already weighs a bit more at just 17 wks!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Popped into vets to get her weighed this morning ... it helps to know when feeding a percentage of body weight.

Bess - 6.1kg
Maisie - 4.9kg (she's dropped a bit so will adjust NI accordingly)

They seem to get through more than NI suggest on the tub ... do other find this?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Sue
I want to bury my face in that lovely puppy fur! She looks so sweet and cuddly. I am amazed at how quickly she has grown and I didn't realise Maisie was quite that small. Izzy weighs 6.5 kilos. With the NI Izzy initially lost weight and I feed her much more than the recommended amount. I basically give her as much as she wants, some days she doesn't finish and other days she asks me for more. She is a much better weight now as she was always very thin and I could feel all her ribs etc, now I can still feel them but she doesn't look like a rake anymore. 
Does Maisie love Bess? Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They just look gorgeous tgether!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi Sue
> I want to bury my face in that lovely puppy fur! She looks so sweet and cuddly. I am amazed at how quickly she has grown and I didn't realise Maisie was quite that small. Izzy weighs 6.5 kilos. With the NI Izzy initially lost weight and I feed her much more than the recommended amount. I basically give her as much as she wants, some days she doesn't finish and other days she asks me for more. She is a much better weight now as she was always very thin and I could feel all her ribs etc, now I can still feel them but she doesn't look like a rake anymore.
> Does Maisie love Bess? Xx


Thanks Cara, and yes ... they do seem to be the best of pals. :kiss:


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely photos Sue, they look great together


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

They look like the Yin & Yang signs curled up together. Beautiful doggies. Thank you for posting your piccies x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely photos! They look so sweet when they are sat together, are you waving a sausage or something at them to get them to sit so nicely?  They are both really beautiful!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha ... yes I think food was involved in a couple of the pics  ... for every half decent photo there are about 40 rubbish ones!

Love Daisy's brownish highlights by the way.


----------

